

A new CRM – appreciated by sales people, they say - codepunker
http://web3box.com/lp

======
Terr_
> Allows your sales force to concentrate on the client and on generating
> profit while using a hassle-free tool instead of a stumbling block.

From my own corporate experience, a what the sales-force considers "stumbling
blocks" are usually things everybody else in the organization needs to protect
themselves from the commission-hunting short-term behavior.

Little restrictions like "don't promise what we can't do" or "don't make a
net-unprofitable deal" or "don't consume _all_ our emergency capacity".

